# Mối nguy hại từ ô nhiễm mối trường đến súc khỏe con người



## tibodinh (29/9/21)

Mối nguy hại từ ô nhiễm mối trường đến súc khỏe con người Những hạt protein tăng trưởng duy trì tóc có thể bị phá hủy bởi những hạt ô nhiễm có trong không khí trên giá máy hút bụi công suất lớnđường. Khiến cho tóc dễ rụng và cũng khó mọc trở lại. Ô nhiễm không khí có thể khiến bạn bị hói đầu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Một nhóm nhà khoa học do Hyuk Chul Kwon đứng đầu tại trung tâm nghiên cứu Future Sience đã thực hiện cho các tế bào nhú bì trên da dầu tiếp xúc trực tiếp với bụi PM10 và hạt diesel ở những mức độ nồng độ khác nhau. Kết quả cho thấy việc tiếp xúc với PM10 và máy chà sàn nhà xưởnghạt diesel sẽ khiến cho hàm lượng beta-catenin và morphogenesis bị giảm đi. Đây là 2 loại protein chịu trách nhiệm chính cho sự hình thành mọc tóc. Ngoài ra còn có sự giảm đáng kể 3 loại protein quan trọng với quá trình phát triển của tóc khác đó là cyclin D1, cyclin E và CDK2. Và tất nhiên với nồng độ ô nhiễm càng cao thì số lượng protein trên cũng bị giảm càng nhiều. Những hạt ô nhiễm không khí có khả năng gây ra ung thư, những bệnh về tim phổi đã được biết tới từ lâu. Nhưng chưa từng có một thí nghiệm nào chứng mình rằng nó có khả năng phơi nhiễm trên da người và đặc biệt là tóc. Với thí nghiệm này nhà khoa học Hyuk Chul Kwon đã chứng minh được phương thức hoạt động của các chất ô nhiễm không khí ảnh hưởng như thế nào tới các tế bào nhú bì và dẫn tới hiện tượng rụng tóc dẫn tới hói đầu. Kết quả của cuộc nghiên cứu này đã được công bố vào tháng 10/2019 tại Viện Da liễu và Hoa liễu châu Âu (EADV). Từ trước tới này, hói đầu là một hiện tượng do di truyền và do lão hóa. Song các tác động của môi trường cũng đã ảnh hưởng và khiến cho quá trình hói diễn ra nhanh chóng hơn. Tại Trung Quốc cũng đã có một cuộc khảo sát. Cho thấy lượng người sống trong những khu vực thường xuyên có mức độ ô nhiễm không khí cao thì tỷ lệ người bị hói ở độ tuổi 20 trở lên cao hơn hẳn so với những người ở thế hệ trước. Hạt ô nhiễm là một thuật ngữ để miêu tả những vật chất có kích thước nhỏ có thể là dạng rắn hoặc lỏng lơ lửng trong không khí. Được chia thành 2 loại dựa vào kích thước đó là PM10 (hạt có đường kính 10 µm hoặc nhỏ hơn) và PM2.5 (có đường kính 2.5 µm hoặc nhỏ hơn). Những hạt này có mặt trong không khí bắt nguồn từ hoạt động đốt cháy nhiên liệu trong xe cộ chạy nguyên liệu hóa thạch như diesel, xăng, dầu hoặc than. Ngoài ra nguồn hình thành còn tới từ những nhà máy sản xuất và hoạt động khai thác sản xuất nguyên vật liệu. Vì thế khi ra đường mọi người nên nhớ che chắn khu vực đầu và bán phụ tùng máy chà sàn mắt mũi miệng nếu như không khí có dấu hiệu ô nhiễm. Nhất là ở những thành phố đông đúc như TPHCM hoặc Hà Nội. Như vậy sẽ tránh hậu quả sau này khi bạn bắt đầu lão hóa.


----------

